# Puff Adder Pics



## Eric

I got a couple new additions yesterday. The Puff Adders is one of three the other two are 1.1 Black Pakistan Cobras. I'll post pics of them later. I typically don't like most of the Puff I find at the shows but this one is gougious.


----------



## rob-stl-07

nice you got em from a show? which one?


----------



## Eric

Hamburg Pa, USA sometimes people get confused thinking I mean Hamburg Germany.


----------



## Declan123

probabaly the most stunning puff ive seen....

great pics.


----------



## SiUK

very nice mate, one of the prettier variations, I must admit though Viperkeeper posted a pic of an amazing one the other day, it was more black and gold than that one, but that is a stunner.:no1:


----------



## jaysnakeman

very nice eric thats a stunner


----------



## Jade01

that reli is gorgeous


----------



## Eric

Another shot of the Puff Adder she is easy on the camera.


----------



## Mr.Eliasen

wow, really the shape of its head. awesome colors and scales!


----------



## 400runner

nice b. arietans! i definitely would like to keep a puff adder when i have my DWAL


----------



## SiUK

I recon I prefer them to gaboons tbh


----------



## 400runner

SiUK said:


> I recon I prefer them to gaboons tbh


i think i agree with you!


----------



## Dirtydozen

lovely puff mate defo one of my favs


----------

